# Pronúncia do /o/ da primeira sílaba em "vovó" e "vovô"?



## Jonlitaliano

Eu gostaria de saber se há alguma regra para explicar o fato que esse fonema soa diferente em ambas as palavras apesar de não ter acento gráfico indicando-o. Se não haver, seria como uma adivinhação.


----------



## guihenning

A primeira sílaba de ambas as palavras é idêntica,[o]


----------



## Carfer

Se Jonlitaliano se reporta ao português europeu, são de facto diferentes, aberta a de '_vovó_', fechada a de '_vovô_'. Creio que tal resulta de ambas as palavras resultarem de repetição de sílabas iguais. Como '_vô_' é fechado em '_avô_', a sílaba dobrada mantém-se fechada. Idêntico fenómeno ocorre com o '_ó'_ aberto de '_avó_', que dá '_vovó'._ Quanto à acentuação, julgo que decorre de a sílaba tónica ser a última, portanto é ela que leva o acento, à semelhança do que acontece com _'bebé_' (que no português europeu é pronunciado com ambos os '_e_' abertos). Um não-nativo terá efectivamente de adivinhar, para nós é intuitivo. 
P.S. Não juro que seja esta a explicação correcta, é apenas o que deduzo.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

Carfer said:


> Se Jonlitaliano se reporta ao português europeu, são de facto diferentes, aberta a de '_vovó_', fechada a de '_vovô_'. Creio que tal resulta de ambas as palavras resultarem de repetição de sílabas iguais. Como '_vô_' é fechado em '_avô_', a sílaba dobrada mantém-se fechada. Idêntico fenómeno ocorre com o '_ó'_ aberto de '_avó_', que dá '_vovó'._ Quanto à acentuação, julgo que decorre de a sílaba tónica ser a última, portanto é ela que leva o acento, à semelhança do que acontece com _'bebé_' (que no português europeu é pronunciado com ambos os '_e_' abertos). Um não-nativo terá efectivamente de adivinhar, para nós é intuitivo.
> P.S. Não juro que seja esta a explicação correcta, é apenas o que deduzo.



Foi uma boa resposta.

Poderia fazer outra pergunta relacionada ao tema? Li nalgum portal que só precisávamos acentuar uma palavra graficamente quando ela ia contra as seguintes regras.

Palavra terminada em E, A, O = acento tônico na penúltima sílaba
Palavra terminada em I, U, Consoante = acento tônico na última sílaba

Bem, em verbos como "amá-lo" isso muda. Segundo o que disse acima, não precisaríamos escrever o acento porque a palavra termina em "o", ainda sim o fazemos. Ainda mais estranho é que, mesmo estando na mesma situação, "parti-lo" não recebe acento gráfico.


----------



## Uticens678

Jonlitaliano said:


> Foi uma boa resposta.
> 
> Poderia fazer outra pergunta relacionada ao tema? Li nalgum portal que só precisávamos acentuar uma palavra graficamente quando ela ia contra as seguintes regras.
> 
> Palavra terminada em E, A, O = acento tônico na penúltima sílaba
> Palavra terminada em I, U, Consoante = acento tônico na última sílaba
> 
> Bem, em verbos como "amá-lo" isso muda. Segundo o que disse acima, não precisaríamos escrever o acento porque a palavra termina em "o", ainda sim o fazemos. Ainda mais estranho é que, mesmo estando na mesma situação, "parti-lo" não recebe acento gráfico.



La questione è che in portoghese, quando si usa l'hífen (il trattino) è come se si trattasse di due parole distinte per quanto riguarda l'applicazione delle regole ortografiche, quindi per esempio in "amá-lo" si applica prima la regola che riportavi alla parola "amá", che terminando in "a" ed avendo l'accento tonico sull'ultima sillaba deve avere anche quello grafico, poi su "lo", che è un monosillabo che termina in "o" e, visto che questa "o" si legge "u", non deve avere nessun accento grafico. Spero di essere stato comprensibile… Buona giornata!


----------



## alFarrob

Jonlitaliano said:


> [...]
> 
> Palavra terminada em E, A, O = acento tônico na penúltima sílaba
> Palavra terminada em I, U, Consoante = acento tônico na última sílaba
> 
> 
> [...]



Excepto as terminadas em S e M que não necessitam de acento na penúltima sílaba para serem graves. 
_falas, falam

_


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> Bem, em verbos como "amá-lo" isso muda. Segundo o que disse acima, não precisaríamos escrever o acento porque a palavra termina em "o", ainda sim o fazemos. Ainda mais estranho é que, mesmo estando na mesma situação, "parti-lo" não recebe acento gráfico.


A rigor, há duas palavras em "amá-lo" e "parti-lo" A queda do erre do infinitivo faz com que, sem acento, "amá-lo" seja lida "âmalu", pois "ama" é paroxítona. O acento também diferencia o infinitivo da forma finita:
amar + o > amá-lo.
(tu) amas + o > (tu) ama-lo.
A primeira pronunciada "amálu" e a segunda "âmalu", se a primeira não fosse acentuada, ambas teriam grafia idêntica, embora pronúncia bem diferente.

Já "parti" não precisa do erre para ser oxítona, pois a letra "i" se encarrega de carregar a tonicidade consigo. O acento também seria uma redundância boba, pois não há outra forma de ler "parti-lo" que não "partílu".
Nenhuma regra anula a outra e, pelo menos para mim, tudo faz absoluto sentido. Os acentos só estão lá para marcar verbos que se transformariam em paroxítonos com a queda do R (e também do Z, como em _fazê-lo_) e também para diferenciar as formas finitas das infinitas. "faze-lo _vs._ fazê-lo", etc


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> A rigor, há duas palavras em "amá-lo" e "parti-lo" A queda do erre do infinitivo faz com que, sem acento, "amá-lo" seja lida "âmalu", pois "ama" é paroxítona. O acento também diferencia o infinitivo da forma finita:
> amar + o > amá-lo.
> (tu) amas + o > (tu) ama-lo.
> A primeira pronunciada "amálu" e a segunda "âmalu", se a primeira não fosse acentuada, ambas teriam grafia idêntica, embora pronúncia bem diferente.
> 
> Já "parti" não precisa do erre para ser oxítona, pois a letra "i" se encarrega de carregar a tonicidade consigo. O acento também seria uma redundância boba, pois não há outra forma de ler "parti-lo" que não "partílu".
> Nenhuma regra anula a outra e, pelo menos para mim, tudo faz absoluto sentido. Os acentos só estão lá para marcar verbos que se transformariam em paroxítonos com a queda do R (e também do Z, como em _fazê-lo_) e também para diferenciar as formas finitas das infinitas. "faze-lo _vs._ fazê-lo", etc



Nossa, que legal. Quem diria que a caída de erre fosse alterar a posição do acento tônico.

A clarificação desta minha pergunta, porém, leva-me a outra. Em nenhum dos meus livros se encontra aquelas duas regras que escrevi antes. Encontrei-a na internet. Sabe a razão? 

Para mim é um tanto estranho, pois elas apenas detalham todas (ou quase todas) as situações onde a acentuação gráfica se realiza, dispensando aquelas extensas listas de excessões.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

alFarrob said:


> Excepto as terminadas em S e M que não necessitam de acento na penúltima sílaba para serem graves.
> _falas, falam
> _



Por que não há acento?


----------



## Jonlitaliano

Uticens678 said:


> in "amá-lo" si applica prima la regola che riportavi alla parola "amá", che terminando in "a" ed avendo l'accento tonico sull'ultima sillaba deve avere anche quello grafico



Ciao, buono leggere una spiegazione in italiano, ma a me non fa molto senso. Se, per l'uso dell'accento grafico 'ama' e 'lo' sono viste come due parole distinte, allora la prima dovrebbe avere niente al suo superiore, perché va d'accordo con le regole che ho scritto.

A ricordare: parole finite in A, E, O sono parossitone.

Credo che quello che ha detto *guihenning* sarebbe più giusto, però grazie per la risposta.


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> A clarificação desta minha pergunta, porém, leva-me a outra. Em nenhum dos meus livros se encontra aquelas duas regras que escrevi antes. Encontrei-a na internet. Sabe a razão?


Não sei. Aparentemente, há variadas formas de abordar e explicar o assunto. Para ser honesto, não sei as regras nem nunca as aprendi.


Jonlitaliano said:


> Se, per l'uso dell'accento grafico 'ama' e 'lo' sono viste come due parole distinte, allora la prima dovrebbe avere niente al suo superiore, perché va d'accordo con le regole che ho scritto.
> A ricordare: parole finite in A, E, O sono parossitone.


Sim, mas em "amá-lo", para que a palavra deixe de ser paroxítona e passe a refletir a sua pronúncia, o acento é obrigatório. Eu não falo italiano, mas entendo boa parte do que se escreve, e parece que o post #5 diz exatamente o que eu disse, mas em italiano.


----------



## alFarrob

Jonlitaliano said:


> Por que não há acento?



É regra.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> Não sei. Aparentemente, há variadas formas de abordar e explicar o assunto. Para ser honesto, não sei as regras nem nunca as aprendi.



Não aprendeu porque são um absurdo; tem gente que faz um livro inteiro quando tudo que precisamos é apenas duas linhas.



guihenning said:


> Sim, mas em "amá-lo", para que a palavra deixe de ser paroxítona e passe a refletir a sua pronúncia, o acento é obrigatório. Eu não falo italiano, mas entendo boa parte do que se escreve, e parece que o post #5 diz exatamente o que eu disse, mas em italiano.



Eu tinha me guiado pela palavra "amá" que o colega italiano mencionou. Ela não existe em nossa língua, então meu pensamento imediato foi que não estava bem certo. Mas de fato está, eu que não entendi o exemplo. 

Obrigado pela resposta!


----------



## Jonlitaliano

alFarrob said:


> É regra.



Hum?  A regra não seria justamente colocar a acentuação gráfica? Por que raios iríamos de ir contra uma regra, por nós mesmos formulada, se não nos traz qualquer benefício?


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> Hum?  A regra não seria justamente colocar a acentuação gráfica?


Não, a regra é que palavras em "am" e "em" não se acentuam se paroxítonas. As palavras terminadas assim que se vão acentuar são as oxítonas. Por isso "amem" (subjuntivo, terceira do plural) não se acentua, mas "amém" sim.


----------



## Uticens678

Jonlitaliano said:


> ma a me non fa molto senso.


 Olá! Uma pequena correção: em italiano "fare senso" significa "dar enjoo", nesse contexto a expressão certa era "per me non ha molto senso". Mais à frente, no teu post, falta um "non" porque em italiano a palavra "niente" precisa da negação:




Jonlitaliano said:


> allora la prima *non* dovrebbe avere niente *sopra*, perché *rispetta* le regole che ho scritto.[…] *Da* ricordare: *le* parole finite in A, E, O sono parossitone […] Credo che quello che ha detto *guihenning* *sia* più giusto



Cumprimentos! 
​


----------



## Jonlitaliano

Uticens678 said:


> Olá! Uma pequena correção: em italiano "fare senso" significa "dar enjoo", nesse contexto a expressão certa era "per me non ha molto senso". Mais à frente, no teu post, falta um "non" porque em italiano a palavra "niente" precisa da negação:
> 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos!
> ​



Parece que não estou pronto mesmo para substituir o "portoghese" do meu perfil por "italiano" . Agradeço as correções.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> Não, a regra é que palavras em "am" e "em" não se acentuam se paroxítonas. As palavras terminadas assim que se vão acentuar são as oxítonas. Por isso "amem" (subjuntivo, terceira do plural) não se acentua, mas "amém" sim.



A regra inicial não era esta? 
"Palavra terminada em I, U, Consoante = acento tônico na última sílaba"


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> A regra inicial não era esta?
> "Palavra terminada em I, U, Consoante = acento tônico na última sílaba"


As regras são separadas por categorias. Dependendo donde está a silaba tônica e de qual é a última letra, formam-se as regras.

Aqui há todos os casos possíveis de acentuação.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> As regras são separadas por categorias. Dependendo donde está a silaba tônica e de qual é a última letra, formam-se as regras.
> 
> Aqui há todos os casos possíveis de acentuação.



Oi, obrigado pelo link mas nele não se acham todos os casos possíveis. Por exemplo, o fato de não podermos acentuar paroxítonas terminadas em "am"/"em" não foi incluído. 

Quanto à criação das regras, parece-me que meu comentário anterior permanece válido. Não faz sentido desviar de uma regra normativa que estabelecemos somente porque queremos, faz-se necessário uma boa justificativa, essa não oferecida em casos como "acentuam-se as palavras oriundas do francês deste jeito, palavras com "am" desse jeito etc".


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> Oi, obrigado pelo link mas nele não se acham todos os casos possíveis. Por exemplo, o fato de não podermos acentuar paroxítonas terminadas em "am"/"em" não foi incluído.
> 
> Quanto à criação das regras, parece-me que meu comentário anterior permanece válido. Não faz sentido desviar de uma regra normativa que estabelecemos somente porque queremos, faz-se necessário uma boa justificativa, essa não oferecida em casos como "acentuam-se as palavras oriundas do francês deste jeito, palavras com "am" desse jeito etc".


Tenho a impressão de você esteja partindo do pressuposto de que alguém definiu as regras a esmo e as publicou junto das exceções nalgum lugar. A acentuação surge da pronúncia e não o contrário.
A tendência normal do português é à paroxitonia. Não se acentua "amam" porque qualquer lusófono que ler "amam" pronunciará "âmão", não há necessidade de acentos, não há necessidade de se aprenderem regras de acentuação para ler e pronunciar assim. Uma pessoa minimamente alfabetizada, isto é, que mal e parcamente saiba ler, lê "amem" e pronuncia "âmẽĩ (BR)" "amãĩ (PT)" e sabe do que se trata, jamais confundirá com "amém", por exemplo. Como o português ama paroxítonos e por serem eles abundantes, as convenções ortográficas fazem o possível para que essas palavras não levem acentos. Quando levam, sem surpresa, é porque terminam com I, U, X, L, R… Se essas paroxítonas não fossem acentuadas, seriam lidas como oxítonas. As palavras precisam ser acentuadas de modo que reflitam a sua pronúncia. Oxítonos têm de ser acentuados, porque doutro modo se leriam como paroxítonos ou, se monossílabos, faltar-lhes-ia o timbre vocálico tônico. Proparoxítonos a mesma coisa, sem acento se leriam como paroxítonos.
Já sobre a "regra das palavras francesas" eu nunca nem sequer tinha lido, mas é claro que precisam de acentos. "bebe" e "bebê(é)" são completamente diferentes, a segunda seria lida como a primeira sem o acento, logo, ele se faz necessário. _À propos_, a língua francesa nem sequer tem sílaba tônica, já a portuguesa, como tem, há que se valer de acentos para refletir a pronúncia afrancesada.
Quase todas as perguntas sobre acentuação podem ser toscamente respondidas com "porque sem o acento se leria assim" ou "sem o acento a palavra já se lê como se pronuncia, logo, para quê?" ou "para diferenciar xis de ípsilon, ora". Exemplos:



> por que paroxítonas em "am" ou "em" não são acentuadas?


_sem o acento a palavra já se lê como se pronuncia, logo, para quê?



			por que armazém e amém levam acentos se terminam igualmente em "em"?
		
Click to expand...

porque sem o acento se leriam como paroxítonos_


> por que as palavras francesas têm de se acentuar desta ou daquela maneira?


_porque sem o acento se leriam de tal forma_


> por que pôde se acentua e pode não?


_para diferenciá-los, ora, doutra forma seriam lidos à mesma feição._


----------



## Jonlitaliano

guihenning said:


> Tenho a impressão de você esteja partindo do pressuposto de que alguém definiu as regras a esmo e as publicou junto das exceções nalgum lugar. A acentuação surge da pronúncia e não o contrário.
> A tendência normal do português é à paroxitonia. Não se acentua "amam" porque qualquer lusófono que ler "amam" pronunciará "âmão", não há necessidade de acentos, não há necessidade de se aprenderem regras de acentuação para ler e pronunciar assim. Uma pessoa minimamente alfabetizada, isto é, que mal e parcamente saiba ler, lê "amem" e pronuncia "âmẽĩ (BR)" "amãĩ (PT)" e sabe do que se trata, jamais confundirá com "amém", por exemplo. Como o português ama paroxítonos e por serem eles abundantes, as convenções ortográficas fazem o possível para que essas palavras não levem acentos. Quando levam, sem surpresa, é porque terminam com I, U, X, L, R… Se essas paroxítonas não fossem acentuadas, seriam lidas como oxítonas. As palavras precisam ser acentuadas de modo que reflitam a sua pronúncia. Oxítonos têm de ser acentuados, porque doutro modo se leriam como paroxítonos ou, se monossílabos, faltar-lhes-ia o timbre vocálico tônico. Proparoxítonos a mesma coisa, sem acento se leriam como paroxítonos.
> Já sobre a "regra das palavras francesas" eu nunca nem sequer tinha lido, mas é claro que precisam de acentos. "bebe" e "bebê(é)" são completamente diferentes, a segunda seria lida como a primeira sem o acento, logo, ele se faz necessário. _À propos_, a língua francesa nem sequer tem sílaba tônica, já a portuguesa, como tem, há que se valer de acentos para refletir a pronúncia afrancesada.
> Quase todas as perguntas sobre acentuação podem ser toscamente respondidas com "porque sem o acento se leria assim" ou "sem o acento a palavra já se lê como se pronuncia, logo, para quê?" ou "para diferenciar xis de ípsilon, ora". Exemplos:
> 
> 
> _sem o acento a palavra já se lê como se pronuncia, logo, para quê?
> 
> porque sem o acento se leriam como paroxítonos_
> 
> _porque sem o acento se leriam de tal forma_
> 
> _para diferenciá-los, ora, doutra forma seriam lidos à mesma feição._



Oh, entendo. A lógica que você trouxe é simples, mas sinto que aprender sua aplicação me tirará algum tempo. Como isso é algo que farei mais sozinho, finalizo meus questionamentos sobre português.

Com isso de lado, confesso que fiquei curioso sobre a ausência de acentos tônicos no francês. Conta-me mais sobre o assunto? Pergunto mais em relação ao tipo de acento porque segundo um de meus dicionários, o sistema francês é de acento fixo, possuindo então uma sílaba mais destacada que as outras, porém essa seria sempre a última.


----------



## guihenning

Jonlitaliano said:


> Com isso de lado, confesso que fiquei curioso sobre a ausência de acentos tônicos no francês. Conta-me mais sobre o assunto? Pergunto mais em relação ao tipo de acento porque segundo um de meus dicionários, o sistema francês é de acento fixo, possuindo então uma sílaba mais destacada que as outras, porém essa seria sempre a última.


Em geral, a língua francesa marca a penúltima vogal duma palavra isolada (a menos que haja acentos). Entretanto, diferente das outras línguas românicas, o francês não diferencia muito bem sílabas tônicas de átonas, tem uma tendência a uniformizá-las todas. Quando falado, apenas a última palavra dum sintagma terá acento tônico, tendo todas as outras palavras sílabas relativamente uniformes.


----------



## xiskxisk

Avó → vó-vó → vovó
Avô → vô-vô → vovô

Nota que a escrita serve para codificar palavras que à partida já conhecemos, não serve de transcrição fonética.

A escrita não tem de indicar como se pronunciam as palavras, apenas deve fornecer informação suficiente para, conhecendo as palavras da língua, se saiba a que palavra determinada grafia corresponde.


----------

